# CT1 - Constellation Technologies



## yogi-in-oz (2 April 2006)

Hi folks,

AGX ..... up front, NO fundamentals are
considered in this analysis ..... only
technical tools used here ..... 

In the AGX chart below, we can see that
the range down from the 29042004 highs
to current lows is about 84.5 cents. So
if our current low at 18.5 holds, then
our expected retracement target will
be about 60.5 cents.

Click here for zoomed-out AGX chart .....  


As posted above, we may expect a retest
of current lows, around 01052006, some 
2 years on from the 2004 highs.

In the past four trading days, a weak 
double bottom is showing with a hammer
candle,forming on Friday last.

-----

We should note that there's likely to be 
some underlying negativity in AGX, that 
should dissipate late May 06, only to
return for the whole month of December 2006.

During these periods, any good news may
receive a muted response, whereas any
negative news may see an over-reaction
to the downside, just as we have seen
since the 09022006 high in AGX, at 37 cents.

Now, looking at the time cycles ahead for AGX:

    03042006 ..... minor ... (finances?)

 07-10042006 ..... lows here??

    14042006 ..... negative news - looks BIG???

    17042006 ..... minor


    01052006 ..... test lows again, around 2nd anniversary
                   of 2004 highs ..... ???

    03052006 ..... minor news?

 17-19052006 ..... 2 significant cycles here and
                   positive spotlight on AGX

 26-29052006 ..... 2 minor and positive cycles here,
                   may trigger a short, aggressive rally???

 01-02062006 ..... negative news here???

    19062006 ..... negative spotlight on AGX

 21-23062006 ..... June 2006 solstice and 2 cycles here
                   may bring positive news(finances???)

Late-July, August and September 2006 should see some
long-term changes being introduced to AGX, with the
spotlight firmly on AGX, throughout September 2006.

=====


happy trading

   yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (9 April 2006)

*Re: AGX - Agenix Limited*



Hi folks,

AGX ..... news comes in on time, as per post
above,  on 02042006 ..... 

Looking for some negative news/moves, immediately 
before or immediately after Easter, next week.

happy trading

  yogi


----------



## GreatPig (28 June 2007)

*Re: AGX - Agenix Limited*

Not a bad move today, and over the last couple of weeks in general. Pity I wasn't on it though.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Miner (30 May 2008)

*Re: AGX - Agenix Limited*

This share has moved between 7 cents to 31 cents
Hardly there is any post on this and what is the future any comments

Aegis report attached. Interestingly they said the risk is due to its Chinese operation !!

Look forward to hear on this company if any research is done


----------



## pixel (20 September 2010)

*Re: AGX - Agenix Limited*



Miner said:


> This share has moved between 7 cents to 31 cents Interestingly they said the risk is due to its Chinese operation !!




G'Day Miner,

Reckon you can say that again: they've been dormant for two years and only been resurrected a few days ago. Attached a little background into the "risk"...

View attachment 38945


After today's resurgence with volume, even the options could become attractive.




Disclosure: I hold, am bidding for more


----------



## asterisk (31 January 2011)

*Re: AGX - Agenix Limited*

New directors/management should be able to turn this company around. Let down by previous CEO's with over the top promises, and no results. 

Thromboview product is still a win in my books, and has a lot of potential. In my opinion, bad move closing up their R&D in Brisbane a few years ago and focusing on China, so continued successful results of trials in US are really all they have to pull them through the massive expenditure of the Thromboview program to date. 

Anyone have thoughts on the Chinese dealings?


----------



## asterisk (10 February 2011)

*Re: AGX - Agenix Limited*

Previous close 2.3c, 3c high.

26% turn around so far from today's trading! Interested to see how tomorrow's trading goes, and if there's an announcement coming, or if it's just people jumping on the wagon for a ride.


Edit: just traded at 3.2c (40%).


----------



## System (23 November 2016)

On November 23rd, 2016, Agenix Limited (AGX) changed its name and ASX code to CCP Technologies Limited (CT1).


----------



## greggles (4 July 2018)

CCP Technologies bouncing back this morning after announcing that it has signed a global services agreement with Vodafone. Under the agreement, Narrowband Internet-of-Things devices manufactured by CCP will operate across Vodafone's extensive global NB-IoT network.

CT1 has suffered a significant share price decline this year, so it needed some good news. I do wonder though whether this announcement will have anything other than a very short term effect on its share price.


----------



## Ann (20 May 2019)

Up 30% today to .013c

*CCP Technologies receives largest US purchase order to date for IoT temperature monitoring solution*


Melbourne-based CCP Technologies (ASX: CT1) has signed a deal to install its Internet of Things (IoT) temperature monitoring solution at a new state-of-the-art casino in the US state of Massachusetts.

The deal was secured by CCP’s US-based distribution partner and commercial refrigeration company Koolmax, and represents the largest US purchase order received to date for the subscription-based solution.

While pricing and client details remain confidential, CCP has confirmed ongoing subscription revenues in relation the new client are on normal commercial terms.

Once the solution is fully installed in July, its current subscription revenues will increase by approximately 10%.

CCP said the client is “determined to incorporate technology which helps optimise product safety, quality and asset management”. More...


----------



## Ann (21 May 2019)

Up 53.85% so far today...

*CCP Technologies advances into extreme temperature monitoring market with IoT solution*

_CCP Technologies (ASX: CT1) has enhanced its internet of things (IoT) monitoring technology to include extreme temperature monitoring for the global bio storage industry.


The company has completed trials at Monash University using its extreme temperature solution that can detect to negative 80° Celsius and lesser.


According to CCP, the solution protects biological assets and expands from its current refrigeration monitoring offering.


“This application represents a new use case for CCP that has far-reaching market opportunity,” the company stated.


“Seeing the potential value of stepping into a market void in which there is a compelling need and working closely with Monash University to address their requirements, CCP has overcome the technical challenges that extreme low temperature presents for reliable accurate monitoring to produce an effective technical solution that can be rolled out at scale.” More..._


----------



## System (4 June 2020)

On June 4th, 2020, CCP Technologies Limited changed its name to Constellation Technologies Limited.


----------



## greggles (12 November 2020)

CT1 up 40% to 2.8c today, but no news has been announced by the company since last month.

Not quite sure what's going on, but suspect some loose lips may be involved.

ASX should be issuing a speeding ticket today sometime, as volume is up as well as the share price.


----------



## Trav. (25 December 2020)

This always interests me






But I digress...

Trialing some new software and I still have my training wheels on so bear with me as I post a few charts and hopefully I can get 1 or 2 predictions correct

CT1 bouncing back nicely since the low in October, it appears that wave 4 criteria has been met and are we ready for the next leg up for wave 5.


----------

